# Not sure what to do



## JoJo1974 (Dec 18, 2015)

My beloved husband passed away suddenly on the 3rd December which has left me in shock. We have two beautiful German Shepherd bitches. One is 8 the other is 7 and I am worried I can't give them the care they need. Because of disability I am unable to walk them and will need to return to full time work in the new year (their daddy was home with them all the time). It breaks my heart to think of them suffering and equally breaks my heart to see them suffering. They are my companions but I'm not sure if that is enough for them. I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Im sure playing ball and stuff in the back yard would be good with them and maybe family members dropping by once in a while for a walk, they will adjust better to that then a new home at this time. Im sure they give you comfort, Im very sorry about your husband, that is so sad.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I know this is a lot on your plate right now, but take a deep breath. The last thing you need is to give up your beloved companions right now. You all need probably each other more than words can express. Rehoming older dogs is very, very hard on them.

Most dogs in the North America live in homes where there's no stay-at-home owner. It's totally normal in many households -- new for you, but the dogs will adjust.  People go to work and either crate the dogs or leave them out in the house, depending on how trustworthy they are. They'll likely sleep all day when you're gone. 

You might be able to hire a dog-walker to come and take them out while you're at work -- typically they charge maybe $15-20. If a professional dog walker isn't available, a responsible neighborhood teen might be enlisted to help for a smaller fee.

What other care are you worried you can't give them? Let's try to break it down into specifics, and we can brainstorm to problem solve collectively. My hunch is that it all seems overwhelming with all that's going on, but if we break it down into bite-size pieces, it can be solveable.

Let's try to keep the focus on helping you figure out how to keep your dogs. Put other options on the back burner.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. I think a consideration is that the dogs are older in age. This IMO makes it a bit easier especially if you have a fenced yard and can play ball and spend time outdoors with them when you are home.

I think rehoming is a much sadder option for GSD's of this age. My older dog, when he turned 8 or so, really slowed down and maintained even weight and health even though his exercise decreased. He had a big safe yard and lots of sunshine and fresh air when I was away at work with warm dry shelter in my shop. Then he turned 10, he preferred to snooze in the house most of the day while I was at work (with the 2 cats) all worked out fine.


----------



## JoJo1974 (Dec 18, 2015)

I know they are grieving as much as I am. They are a lot more listful then they used to be, although they are eating, unlike me.

I'm worried that I am so consumed with grief that they will miss the attention I used to give them. 

Also they were in the bedroom when my husband died and watched everything happening which was traumatic.

At the moment all I am managing is to feed them and let them out to do their business. I love them to pieces but they were always closer to their dad as he was the softer of us. He would allow them anything.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Grieve together. Crying into the fur of a dog who loves you when your heart hurts is one of the blessings of dog friendship. Finding space in your heart for the love for your dogs will help all three of you find your way out of the darkness.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. I went through a similar situation a year ago on December 1. 

There are no simple solutions. 

Your girls do have each other which will help a lot when you return to work. As somebody else suggested, maybe paying a dog walker may be an option, or playing ball in the yard. 

I would suggest waiting until you go back to work to see how it works out for all of you before making any drastic decisions.

Good luck.


----------



## JoJo1974 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for your suggestions. In my heart there was never a question about rehoming them but my head needs them to have the best care they can. They are too important to me to allow them to suffer.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your dogs are a great age to have each other and you in their lives still. I work and have 3 dogs and they do just fine, specially the older ones.

Just do the best you can, love them and take care.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

JoJo, please accept my condolences. I lost my husband October 27th, so I know exactly how you are feeling. I thank God I have Fritz..if it wasn't for him, I would still be living in pajama's. We played ball a few times a day instead of walks, (me in housecoat and pj's, boots and mitts=absolutely hiddeous) and actually he enjoyed it more! Bonus, much more exercise.


----------

